# Using buttermilk to marinate with taste?



## redneck1676 (Nov 25, 2014)

Hey all been a while since I've on here. My question is I'm  smoking a rear leg quarter for Thanksgiving and been doing some research. Read some posts of people marinating in buttermilk to help tenderize to meat. Does this also add a buttermilk flavor? I mentioned this to the wife and she snubbed her nose at it. I don't want to smoke this thing up and have it tasting of buttermilk. My plan was to marinate in buttermilk for 12hrs, rinse and inject with beef broth, rub up with favorite rub and wrap or weave in bacon. Smoke 225-250 till IT of 160. The only thing that worries me is the buttermilk, defiantly don't want that buttermilk taste.


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 25, 2014)

Bear with me.  First, let me state without any hesitation that I HATE HATE HATE the taste of buttermilk.  My dad loves it and when I tried it as a kid I about puked.  Not much different a reaction as an adult.

So now you know where I stand on the taste of buttermilk.  That said, I use buttermilk ALL THE TIME for biscuits, pancakes, breads, and fried-just-about-anything.  I've brined with it before too, especially poultry, though I prefer fruit juice brines instead.  You definitely don't taste the buttermilk from the brine.   

I have a quart of buttermilk in the fridge right now I'll use for biscuits this weekend when I make turkey gravy biscuits for breakfast Friday or Saturday morning.  Buttermilk has a permanent place in a lot of my recipes, just never, nada, no way in a glass for me.


----------



## themule69 (Nov 25, 2014)

I can't tell you much about buttermilk. However I will say that venison or about any wild game will be much better if cooked to med /med rare. That is why a lot of people don't like wild game as they have always had it over cooked.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## redneck1676 (Nov 25, 2014)

I've smoked some deer roasts and back straps, with a simple rub to about 180 before. yes they were a little dry but tasted good none the less. Going to give the buttermilk bath a try and smoke away. Will keep you posted on results. Thanks Jason


----------



## jirodriguez (Nov 26, 2014)

Never used it on wild game, but I love to brine country style spare ribs in it or chicken. I take about a quart of buttermilk and mix in Tony Chacharro's Creole seasoning till I just start to get a nice bit of spice. Soak the meat in that overnight and it's magic. The enzymes in the buttermilk act like a tenderizer and the final product is great!

I suggest next time you do some chicken give it a try on a few pieces so your wife can taste it - she won't snub it after that!


----------



## redneck1676 (Nov 30, 2014)

Deer leg was a hit.Marinated in buttermilk for 12 hours, rinsed and dried, applied my rub and a bacon weave. Threw in some happy turkey legs I found in the freezer. Smoked at 225-250 for about 6 hrs to IT of 155-160. Turned out great couldn't taste the buttermilk at all. The wife said it tasted like prime rib.

j













2014-11-26 18.55.15.jpg



__ redneck1676
__ Nov 30, 2014


















2014-11-27 08.09.40.jpg



__ redneck1676
__ Nov 30, 2014


















2014-11-27 13.17.36.jpg



__ redneck1676
__ Nov 30, 2014


















2014-11-27 13.24.18.jpg



__ redneck1676
__ Nov 30, 2014


----------

